# Doggy subscription boxes



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

who gets them currently and who wants to..

I am inbetween

http://www.poochpack.co.uk/

Fings For Fido - Dog subscription box of all things canine.

and

Pet Munchbox - Pet Munchbox

I like the pooch pack stuff but like the magazine with fings for fido and I like that pet munch boxes are tailor made!!!

Has anyone tried these and which were best?


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd be interested in this too- I love a surprise and get a Graze box once a month (I used to get it once a week!). Would be good to hear if anyone has used them before!

ETA- Went on FB and found that pooch packs were doing 3 months for £39, so decided to go for it as a one off and see for myself!


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I got a Fings For Fido box last month, it was not very good. It mostly contained things that they have already got like a Stag bar and Fish4Dogs treats etc.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Your better off buying anything you want online 

No suprises - no bits you wont use. 

If you want some 'inspiration' for different brands etc check out the sticky of recommended products 

Theres no way id waste that much on something when you dont know what your getting


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We briefly had Pooch Pack and I think if you had more than more dog it's great as you can share it out according to habits but for me it was pointless. Not their fault but because Molly is a pain for chewing balls in seconds, most of the toys were pointless. The food things are nice though but often they are mini sizes so they don't last very long.

Like the beauty box sorts which I had a on trial and found that my likes and dislikes based around my sensitive skin where ignored, it's better to buy as you need if you have a dog like mine. 

If you do have a free trial just remember to write the end date of it everywhere!

And just to say that Pooch Pack were great when I was made redundant, I called them up and the lady was lovely, very helpful.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well if i had money to throw away, i guess its something id do; afterall, its rather nice to have surprises come in the post, and i do like to spoil the boys.

However, as im poor, then i wouldnt bother. No doubt id be stuck with treats they wont eat and toys they either wont touch or destroy in seconds.

I much prefer to pick and choose what id like them to have.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes I do have a graze sub too! once a week  and I did have a glossy box but I hated not choosing my beauty goodies. 

I like the pet munchbox as the lady tailor makes them for you, eg- strong toys, natural treats etc so I think I will go for a personality box to test it next month  Kind of like a secret santa 

Tell me how your PP is Strawberry earth!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I have been tempted by Pooch Packs. But I always thought "well... I can just buy all this stuff".. especially now I sell it too, there's no need for me to get them as we have a constant supply of treats and toys! I think if I wasn't doing what I do now i'd probably give one a try as it'd be a nice little surprise
> 
> Out of all of them i've heard the best things about Pooch Packs. The seem to contain better stuff. Plus, they run a monthly photo competition where the prize is a Lah Lah's Dogs Model


True! I have a hide a squirrel, dog beer, a kong wobbler and a tuffy octopus on my amazon wishlist already and then I now have a polka dot coat, ezy dog collar, root chew and dog cupcakes on my lahlahs dog wishlist! not to mention the dicky bag which I have wanted for ages! I may just have to save for an xmas haul! :001_tongue:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

found another company too! About Us - Parcels4Paws - Monthly box of dog goodies with toys, treats and health & hygiene products - Parcels4Paws


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Will let you know how it pans out. I thought I would give it a try, not as a subscription but as a 3 month "gift", because I like to try different things but can get a bit stuck in a rut when buying treats and stuff. Thought it would be a nice way to introduce me to some new things and then potentially take it from there. 

She is not spoiled enough for me to warrant a monthly subscription though.


----------



## parcels4paws (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all, I saw that we had been mentioned in this thread and thought I'd let you know that we have just launched and our first boxes were shipped on August 1st! We've received fantastic feedback from our customers and are excited about our new venture and the great products we've got in store for all our customers' doggies. To have a look at what was in our first box of goodies, check out our blog: Our Blog - Parcels4Paws - Monthly box of dog goodies with toys, treats and health & hygiene products - Parcels4Paws

... or find us on Facebook or Twitter- Parcels4Paws

x


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

They look good. I saved all the websites in the favourites, will have to take a closer look. Not really sure if I will buy any yet, Holly can't have cereals or grains. I suppose if they have any in I can just give them to my sister for her Staffy. This one looks good though, Dog Munchbox - Closer to Nature.

Any reason to spoil Holly!.


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

I know not everyone is a fan of these things, but I've just signed Lottie up for poochpack, and there's an offer on at the moment so that you can get three months for £39.

The first thing I did when I had signed up was to cancel my subscription, or it would have auto renewed at full price.

Still, if anyone is interested the offer ends today.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Just thought I would update this as I had my second (of 3) box delivered today. I have been relatively impressed so far. The contents of the box clearly cost more than the total sum of the 3 boxes (I have Pooch Pack on a 3 month gift subscription when it was on offer for £39).

In my first box there was a BecoHoop, GorFlex Gizmo, some Natural Way dog biscuits (Potato and Salmon) and some Doggie cornish pasties and chicken treat things. The Natural Way dog biscuits didn't go down very well, she is quite picky though, so I donated these to the dog rescue. She loved the cornish pasties and chicken treats though.

The first box had an issue with the supplier and was a bit late, I also think that it didn't have as much as they would usually put in it- I compared some of the previous months online.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1000227_10153067948835158_1267216881_n.jpg

The second box I haven't taken a picture of, yet, but it has a recycled squeaky ball toy, a log chew/treat dispenser toy and a plush starfish with high pitched squeaker- so people cannot hear it but dogs can (from Hear Doggy). And treat wise there are some giant chocolate digestive looking biscuits, some small bone shaped charcoal and peppermint treats (for "whiffy" dogs, freshen breath and help with wind!), some dried duck breast strips and some dried chicken and cheese strips.

So this month has more in it than last month, but so far it has worked out brilliant value. I'm not sure it is something I would keep up as it is an expensive treat however it is good for the occasional treat like a birthday box or Christmas box.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I've had pooch pack for about 6? Months now? Maybe more!?

I absolutely love it and I'm going to hold on to it for as long as my income allows! The treats have always been good quality/no muck treats which I'm really happy with! I've got a wide range of toys from them now, some have met a grizzly end at the jaws of Rossi but most have survived and are much loved! Especially the Gorflex which is a really big hit! 

The chew log has been a big hit with Rossi too!


----------

